# Fiamma Aqua 8 pump problem



## denhamcs (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi
My Fiamma Aqua 8 works fine on the first day of use but when i try to use it on the second day, although it runs, it does not pump water through. Someone suggested fitting a non-return valve. Might this help and if so, where can I get one?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water pump*

Hi

Does it pump any water through at all or is there nothing comes through?

Russell


----------



## denhamcs (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Water pump*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Does it pump any water through at all or is there nothing comes through?
> 
> Russell


only a tiny amount of water reaches the taps.


----------



## 97353 (Jan 20, 2006)

hi denhamcs,

You can get one >>here<<

I don't know if it'll cure the problem, but at that price it might be worth a try??

Good luck,
Paul


----------

